# Egg Sharing and depression?



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Hello to everyone,

I was just wondering if anybody knew whether having mild depression would prevent me from egg sharing? I take a low dose of citalopram daily and have done on and off for 10 years. I stopped taking it for my ivf cycle last year with no ill effects and am sure i could do again but would my history affect a decision?

Apart from this we have no hereditary illnesses.

Any info would be much appreciated!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

Don't think so. Don't think we were asked anything like that. The clinic ask your gp if there is anything medically they need to know, I have a heart murma so that was a bit of an isse till they had all the info, but then all fine.


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for reply. Fingers crossed all will be ok then!


----------



## coweyes (Sep 4, 2008)

The lister are very good for egg share. Good luck. xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I would ring the clinic egg share co-ordinator and ask being open and honest is the best policy for you and the recipient


----------



## sugarsweet (Dec 27, 2011)

hi Hun I'm not with the same clinic but I'm in the middle of  egg share and suffer with depression and panic attacks i also take tablets for this and i was fine best of luck Hun xx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the responses, we've got our first appointment booked for the 30th so fingers crossed. Ive emailed the appointment co ordinator to check though.


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi there

I was diagnosed with depression many moons ago and took medication for quite a few years (haven't since 2007) - however it didn't reflect at all on being accepted and I read the doctor letter to the clinic - wasn't even mentioned.

Lots of luck for the 30th xxx


----------



## Alexandra29 (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks Dingle,

Thats reassuring!! Many thanks for the good luck wishes too and same to you xx


----------

